# Got myself a Skull



## Longhunter (Jan 11, 2012)

Not exactly poisonous unless you drink WAY too much.
 They had a Crystal Head Vodka at the liquor store so I just had to have it. They can't get the small one in Mississippi so I "ordered" one and it is on the way. This bottle also comes in a larger size. The girl at the liquor store said they had one but it sold quickly. She said it is as harge as a persons head.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, I believe it comes in 50ML, 750ML and 1.75L(1,750ML bottle) sizes. I have one of the normal 750ML bottles. I am yet to see the large size bottle, I just know it exists.

 The vodka was an idea by actor Dan Aykroyd, and he promotes his vodka all over the place. It is bottled in Newfoundland Canada.

 Funny thing. This product was banned in Ontario until recently because of the skull shape of the bottle. Dan Aykroyd is from Ontario, so he was not overly pleased with it being banned in his home province, also since the company that makes it is also based out of Ontario. 

 I wanted one before it was available in Ontario, so a person I know had to pick some up for me in the US when they were coming up here for a show.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 11, 2012)

seems like a must have for any poison collectors display.
 stain it blue[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Longhunter
> 
> They can't get the small one in Mississippi so I "ordered" one and it is on the way.


 They can hardly get _ANYTHING _in Mississippi.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> seems like a must have for any poison collectors display.
> stain it blue[]


 
 Or just put dark blue food coloring in it[]


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> Or just put dark blue food coloring in it[]


 

 Like This?:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Longhunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Beautiful ! [] put one on Ebay see what happens [8D]


----------



## Bixel (Jan 11, 2012)

The empty 750ML bottles sell in the $25-$30 range on Ebay. It means your bottle of Vodka is about half price or less if you sell the empty bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

The 750ml's were on sale here for $34.99 last year.. I should have stocked up.. []

 ..anyone seen these tequilla bottles? I imagine without the plastic cover, the detail would be disappointing..


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 11, 2012)

On the KAH bottles...... I saw somewhere they were saying those bottles were hand painted. I did compare 2 or 3 and you can see a difference sometime. 
 BTW....I am working on getting those too!!

 []

 Look at these 3 and compare


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 11, 2012)

Now I'm jealous [8D]..

 I have been after these since they launched back in '08  Saw the promo poster in the bar across from the Harley dealership in Green Bay.  The owner of the bar was invited to the Kick off in Milwaukee.  I remember seeing the 1.75 in the store last year when I was picking up some beer. $99.  OWIE!  Bad enough the mid size was 40-60.  Then I read about eh 50ml some time ago..  Here is the set I have on our want page...a complete set that sold on ebay some time ago. I have yet to see the 50ml for sale here yet.   They look wonderful with the blue inside.   Blue Wave Vodka!


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 21, 2012)

For Xmas I received the 1.75 size and it came with 2 complimentary skull shot glasses that look real neat.
 gac


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are some pic of the shot glasses..........

 gac






[/IMG]






[/IMG]
 Love it....


----------



## Longhunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Those are cool.
 I didn't get the shot glasses with mine.

 []


----------

